# Motor festhalten, DC-Bremse oder f=0Hz



## spsfreak12345 (13 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss eine Bühne auf Position fahren und dem Motor "festhalten" bis die mechanische Bremse einfällt, weiss aber nicht wied ich das am besten machen soll: DC-Bremse oder Sollfrequenz 0Hz.

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Es handelt sich um einen Danfoss FC302 FU mit angeschlossenem Icrementalgeber.


Danke schonmal


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss eine Bühne auf Position fahren und dem Motor "festhalten" bis die mechanische Bremse einfällt, weiss aber nicht wied ich das am besten machen soll: DC-Bremse oder Sollfrequenz 0Hz.
> 
> ...




Du hast einen normalen Drehstrommotor oder einen Servo?
Bei einem Drehstrommotor, hat der genug Moment, um die Last(die auch nicht bekannt ist) zu halten?
Wie lange braucht deine mechanische Bremse zum schließen?

Da sollten zuerst die Konstruktion berechnen, welches Moment du brauchst und dann kannst du entscheiden was dein Problem am besten löst.


bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Juni 2011)

Mit einem Servoantrieb solltest Du die Lageregelung (0 Hz)vorziehen. Am Regler gibts Du dann nur noch die Be-/ und Entlüftungszeit der mechanische Bremse an und fertig.


----------



## spsfreak12345 (13 Juni 2011)

Das ist ein Drehstrommotor, 18KW.
Die Bremse braucht ca 1s.

Derzeit wird die Bremse schon während des Herunterregelns aktiviert, da ist die genaue Position  eher ein Glücksfall.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
dann wird es wohl bei dem "Glücksfall" bleiben müssen ...
Einem Drehstrommotor kannst du normalerweise keine sinnvolle Lageregelung verpassen. Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit, das Ganze mit einer Positioniersteuerung zu kombinieren - nur neigt so ein System aufgrund des schlechten Drehmomentverhaltens eines DS-Motors sehr schnell zum (Über-)schwingen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2011)

daszu muss gesagt werden, das ein DS-Motor auch nicht gerade für Drehzahl "0" geeignet ist,
da sämtliche Kühlung wegfällt. Selbst mit Fremdlüfter finde ich das sehr unglücklich, eine solche
Anwendung ist eher eine Aufgabe für einen Servo.

Fazit: Falscher Motor oder Falsche Betriebsart.


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank,

werde versuchen die Variable "Glück" so weit wie möglich zu minimieren.
Werde wohl ein bisschen herumexperementieren müssen.

Falls ihr noch weitere Vorschläge habt, bin ich für alles offen.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Juni 2011)

steuerst du denn die Bremse direkt vom Urichter an oder selbst von der restlichen Steuerung.

Der Umrichter selbst unterstützt doch die direkte Bremsenansteuerung für Hubwerke usw. Sieh dir doch dazu die Geräteparameter 2.20ff an.

Siehe auch in folgendem PDF Kapitel 3.8.1ff
http://www.digitable.de/pdf-dateien/FC300%20Projektierungshandbuch.pdf

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drehstrommotor, 18KW.
> Die Bremse braucht ca 1s.
> 
> Derzeit wird die Bremse schon während des Herunterregelns aktiviert, da ist die genaue Position  eher ein Glücksfall.




Kann von einem nicht Glücksfall eine Gefahr ausgehen?
Ich denke, da muss die Konstruktion oder du noch einmal genau nachsehen.
Was wird gewonnen, wenn wegen Verschleiß der Bremse auf einmal die Bühne runterknallt? 


bike


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Mit Glücksfall meine ich, dass die Position je nach Last um 2-3 cm abweichen kann, ist zwar nicht der Idealzustand, passieren kann aber nichts. Die Bühne wird zusätzlich in Position mechanisch verriegelt. Die Riegel weisen ebenfalls diese Toleranten auf. 

Herunterknallen kann ebenfalls nichts, es ist keine Hubbühne sondern eine zum Verfahren. Im schlimmsten Fall fährt sie an der Zielposition vorbei und muss wieder zurückfahren.

Mit dem "Festhalten" will ich diese Toleranzen reduzieren.


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Siehe auch in folgendem PDF Kapitel 3.8.1ff
> http://www.digitable.de/pdf-dateien/FC300%20Projektierungshandbuch.pdf
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.


 

Danke für den Link.

Die Bremse wird aus der Steuerung gesteuert.


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

Wenn es eine horizontale Bewegung ist, würde ich, um den FU besser zu positionieren, einen Vorendschalter anbauen.
So ca 10 mm vorher auf eine sehr kleine Frequenz abregeln.
Dann ist der Weg im Verhältnis zu Zeit geringer und du positionierst besser.


bike


----------



## Deltal (14 Juni 2011)

Also erstmal sollte man die Bremsansteuerung im Umrichter nutzen. 
Einen 18KW Motor mit der Haltebremse zu stoppen ist eine sehr schlechte idee.

Also richtig schön langsam auf die Endposition fahren, dann Bremse einfallen lassen. 

Steht die Platform dann nicht richtig, müsste man einen mechanischen Justierer einbauen.


Btw. 18kW.. wieviele Tonnen musst du denn da bewegen?


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Es sind zwei 18kW-Motoren mit jeweils einem Regler, die bis zu 150t bewegen müssen. Das funktioniert auch sehr gut. Die Problematik ist das genaue Positionieren.

Das Einfahren auf Position wird mit 3Hz gemacht. Ist die Bühne auf Position, bekommen die Regler einen Stopbefehl und gleichzeitig fällt die Bremse ein. Die braucht aber einen Augenblich bis sie voll greift. In dieser Zeit (bis max. 1sek) passiert es durchaus, dass durch nicht 100%-ige Fluch der Ein- und Ausfahrgleise (Verspannungen) sich die Bühne einfach in eine entpanntere Position bewegt.


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Es sind zwei 18kW-Motoren mit jeweils einem Regler, die bis zu 150t bewegen müssen. Das funktioniert auch sehr gut. Die Problematik ist das genaue Positionieren.
> 
> Das Einfahren auf Position wird mit 3Hz gemacht. Ist die Bühne auf Position, bekommen die Regler einen Stopbefehl und gleichzeitig fällt die Bremse ein. Die braucht aber einen Augenblich bis sie voll greift. In dieser Zeit (bis max. 1sek) passiert es durchaus, dass durch nicht 100%-ige Fluch der Ein- und Ausfahrgleise (Verspannungen) sich die Bühne einfach in eine entpanntere Position bewegt.



Es ist doch egal was du in der Steuerung trickst. 
Dies ist eine Festhaltebremse, die wenn sich der Motor noch bewegt, erst schließt, verschleißt.
Außerdem wird diese verdreckt im Laufe der Zeit.
Daher ist die Zeit bis die Bremse geschlossen hat nicht konstant und reproduzierbar.

Ist es möglich durch Stopper die Bühne auf Block zu fahren und dann mit einem bestimmten Moment die Bühne hält und dann die Bremse schließt?

Ich persönlich bin gegen Versuche mit der PLC Schwachstellen in Mechanik auszugleichen.
Klar geht es nicht immer, jedoch bei einer Maße von 150t sollte ein bessere Lösung gesucht werden.


bike


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Genau das will ich machen, die Bühne auf Position festhalten bis die Bremse eingefallen ist. Ich weiss aber nicht was besser ist, DC-Halten oder Sollwert = 0.


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Genau das will ich machen, die Bühne auf Position festhalten bis die Bremse eingefallen ist. Ich weiss aber nicht was besser ist, DC-Halten oder Sollwert = 0.



Da wirst du bei beiden Versionen Problem haben, denn bei dieser großen Masse wirken ganz schöne Kräfte.
Daher die Frage, ob nicht ein Stopper einschwenkt werden kann, gegen den die Bühne fahren kann, dann mit einem bestimmten Moment die Bühne halten, bis deine Verriegelung eingefahren sind.


bike


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Die Möglichkeit gibr es nicht. Das Ganze ist aus meiner eigenen Initiative entstanden. Der Betreiber ist mit der Situation fast zufrieden. An der Mechanik darf aus Kostengründen nichts verändert werden.


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit gibr es nicht. Das Ganze ist aus meiner eigenen Initiative entstanden. Der Betreiber ist mit der Situation fast zufrieden. An der Mechanik darf aus Kostengründen nichts verändert werden.



Wenn du an eine DC-Bremse denkst?
Und egal was der Kunde jetzt sagt, wenn es später herausstellt, dass ein Fehler von Beginn bestand, dann habt ihr zu tun.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Mit der DC-Bremse meine ich die Funktion des Reglers. Dabei wird, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, eine Gleichspannung auf die Wicklungen des Motors gespeist und dadurch ein Haltemoment erzeugt.


----------



## Proxy (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Mit der DC-Bremse meine ich die Funktion des Reglers. Dabei wird, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, eine Gleichspannung auf die Wicklungen des Motors gespeist und dadurch ein Haltemoment erzeugt.



Also ich kenne die DC-Bremse nur für Halte zwecke. Also du gibts DC-Bremsung vor damit der Motor gebremst wird. Nicht um ihn in Stillstand zu halten sondern das austrudeln bzw. sich einen Bremswiderstand zu sparen.


----------



## Deltal (14 Juni 2011)

DC Bremsung ist für soetwas nix.. Wenn sich die Mechanik nach dem abschalten des Motors bewegt, dann hast du immer schlechte Karten.. Denke mal alleine an das Spiel im Getriebe usw! 

Wenn du die Bremsansteuerung vom Umrichter nutzt, wird er noch ein Moment auf dem Motor lassen wären er die Bremse abschaltet. Jedoch ist das auch pi mal daumen, für eine richtige Stillstandsregelung brauchst du einen Motorgeber damit es halbwegs was wird.

Aber das "bis zu" ist schon eine schwere Sache, denn die Geschichte verhält sich mit 150t oder 70t schon recht unterschiedlich.

Ich würde versuchen eine Justierung durchzuboxen, z.B. einen Keil der langsam von einem Hydraulikzylinder eingeschoben wird.

Oder einen "Feingang", also noch je zwei kleine Motoren mit einem viel größeren Getriebe welche die Platform nach dem abschalten genau auf die Stelle fahren.

Noch eine sache wäre die Steuerung.. welche Zykusszeit haste da?

Uff und eben lese ich das du zwei Motoren mit zwei Umrichtern betreibst die mechanisch gekoppelt sind.. schon mal geschaut ob es eventuell daran liegt, das die beiden nicht synchron laufen? Kannst du das nur mal mit einem Motor fahren? (Bremse bei dem zweiten Motor lüften). Oder wenn genug reserven im Umrichter sind, mal beide Motoren an einen FU hängen.
Außerdem sollte man beachten das bei solchen Konstrukten enorme Kräfte innerhalb der Platform entstehen können wenn die beiden Motoren "gegeneinander" laufen.


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Jedoch ist das auch pi mal daumen, für eine richtige Stillstandsregelung brauchst du einen Motorgeber damit es halbwegs was wird.


 
Beide Motoren haben einen Incrementalgeber, die sowohl am Regler als auch an der SPS angeschlossen sind.



Deltal schrieb:


> Uff und eben lese ich das du zwei Motoren mit zwei Umrichtern betreibst die mechanisch gekoppelt sind..


 
Die Motoren sind nicht gekoppelt, sie werden getrennt gesteuert zwecks Gleichlaufregelung.

Zur Zykluszeit kann ich momentan nichts sagen (ca 100km Entfernung).


----------



## Deltal (14 Juni 2011)

Die Motoren sitzen nicht an der selben Welle, aber warscheinlich vorne und hinten an der Bühne, also schon mechanisch verbunden?

Bei SEW Umrichtern (Movidrive) kann man ein Bit setzen um die Stillstandsregelung zu aktivieren, eventuell kann das dein Umrichter auch? Wenn das Ding schon ne Geberkarte hat.. 

Ich würde erstmal schaun ob es wirklich die Mechanik ist, die dir da in die Suppe spuckt oder ob es nicht der Gleichlauf ist. Denn das hört sich eher so an, also ob sich die beiden Motoren etwas gegeneinander laufen und beim abschalten "entspannt" sich die Bühne wieder..


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
nach meiner Erfahrung "tanzt" ein Kran auf seinen Schienen immer etwas hin und her. 
Ich hatte mal eine Aufgabenstellung, wo es zwar in der Hauptsache um die Positionierung aber auch um den Gleichlauf des Krans ging. Wir haben dort auf jeder Seite eine Laser-Abstandsmessung angebracht. Hierbei hatte die eine Seite (ich nenne sie mal Links) die Master-Funktion beim Verfahren. Ist die Abstands-Differenz (positiv oder negativ) zu groß geworden, so ist der Rechte Antrieb entsprechend ein bißchen beschleunigt bzw. ein bißchen gebremst worden. Dadurch konnte ich beim Positionieren das System auf 1 cm genau anhalten - besser wurde es aber auch durch den Aufwand nicht.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Der Gleichlauf soll jetzt erst realisiert werden, da es teilweise zu sehr ruckartigen Bewegungen kommt wenn der Radkranz an die Schiene kommt. Im gleichen Zuge wollte ich die Positionierung verbessern, weiss aber nicht wie ich am Besten das Haltemoment aufbringe.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> ...eine Gleichspannung auf die Wicklungen des Motors gespeist und dadurch ein Haltemoment erzeugt.


Afaik ist das nicht richtig so. Mit der DC-Bremsung wird kein Haltemoment erzeugt, sondern lediglich die Bremsrampe verkürzt durch DC-Einspeisung auf die Motorenwicklung

o.s.t.


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Der Gleichlauf soll jetzt erst realisiert werden, da es teilweise zu sehr ruckartigen Bewegungen kommt wenn der Radkranz an die Schiene kommt. Im gleichen Zuge wollte ich die Positionierung verbessern, weiss aber nicht wie ich am Besten das Haltemoment aufbringe.



Langsam wird klar was du willst.
So wie LL schrieb wirst du schon wegen der Positionierung nicht um zwei unabhängige Messsysteme  für den Gleichlauf kommen.
Wenn dann der Gleichlauf stimmt, hast du auch keine Verspannungen mehr in deiner Bühne. Dann hüpft das System auch nicht mehr, wenn gestoppt wird.

Mehr Informationen helfen nicht nur dir sondern auch uns, da wir nur mit guten Informationen sinnvolle Hinweise geben können.


bike

P.S: es ist mir klar, dass dies ein Geheimprojekt ist, über das nichts geschrieben werden darf


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Sorry, ich hätte es gleich besser formulieren können.

Verspannungen werde ich wohl oder übel trotz Gleichlauf bekommen weil die Flucht der Einfahr- und Ausfahrgleise nicht 100 %ig ist.

Deswegen nochmal die Frage was besser geeignet für das Festhalten wäre,
die Funktion DC-Halten (Parameter 1-80 und 2-00) oder Sollwert 0 in Verbindung mit einem Incrementalgeber?

Und danke schonmal für all die Antworten


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hätte es gleich besser formulieren können.
> 
> Verspannungen werde ich wohl oder übel trotz Gleichlauf bekommen weil die Flucht der Einfahr- und Ausfahrgleise nicht 100 %ig ist.
> 
> ...



Du kannst mit einer Gleichspannung den Motor nicht festhalten, sondern nur abbremsen.
Ich behaupte so einfach kannst du das Problem nicht lösen.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## spsfreak12345 (14 Juni 2011)

Dann werde ich wohl wirklich experementieren müssen.

Ende August werde ich es wohl genauer wissen.

Werde dann über meine (Miss)Erfolge berichten.


----------



## sailor (15 Juni 2011)

Du hast doch bestimmt mehrere Einfahrpositionen, oder? 
2 Näherungsschalter anbauen für jede Verfahrrichtung einer und auf der Strecke je Position 2 versetzte Eisen. Der Überschneidepunkt ist die exakte Einfahrposition. Diese korrigiert auch den Positionierer. Diese Eisen sind auch die Geber für den Schleichgang. Ausserdem hast du damit auch die Kontrolle der Einfahrposition.
Für den FU würde ich aus ausprobieren, ob mit einer Sonderkennlinie mit Spannungserhöhung im unteren Frequenzbereich die Positionierung verbessert wird.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## bike (15 Juni 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Du hast doch bestimmt mehrere Einfahrpositionen, oder?
> 2 Näherungsschalter anbauen für jede Verfahrrichtung einer und auf der Strecke je Position 2 versetzte Eisen.



Wenn du hier gelesen hast:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=337516&postcount=14
weißt du, dass schon langsam positioniert wird.
Wobei ich mir nicht denken kann, dass bei 3 Hz und 150t sich noch irgendetwas bewegt


bike


----------



## sailor (15 Juni 2011)

OK, hast recht. Die Anwendung, an den ich dachte, hat auch noch ne mechanische Zentrierung aufs Gleis.


----------



## spsfreak12345 (15 Juni 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Du hast doch bestimmt mehrere Einfahrpositionen, oder?
> 2 Näherungsschalter anbauen für jede Verfahrrichtung einer und auf der Strecke je Position 2 versetzte Eisen. Der Überschneidepunkt ist die exakte Einfahrposition. Diese korrigiert auch den Positionierer.


Die Näherungsschalter gibt es. Die Steuerung funktioniert auch genau so.



bike schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir nicht denken kann, dass bei 3 Hz und 150t sich noch irgendetwas bewegt


 
Die Schleichfahrt funktioniert mit 3 Hz sehr gut.

Das Problem sind die mechanischen Spannungen, die teilweise auftretten. Dann schafft die Bühne es nicht auf Position zu fahren, das sollte sich mit der Gleichlaufsteuerung verbessern.

 Das nächste Problem ist das fehlende Moment in der Zeit zwischen FU AUS und dem Greifen der mechanischen Bremse. Und dafür suche ich eine Lösung. Ich brauche ein Haltemoment für diese kurze Zeit von ca 1 sek.


----------



## sailor (16 Juni 2011)

Vielleicht bringt dir eine Spannungserhöhung im unteren Drehzahlbereich was. Normalerweise hat der FU wahrscheinlich U/f - Kennlinie linear. Bei Siemens gibts auch ne permanente Spannungsanhebung. Für die Einfallzeit der Bremse schlag ich dir die Bremsensteuerung vor oder/und eben Sollwert 0 Hz.
Eventuell beim Umschalten auf Schleichfahrt den Parametersatz umschalten mit Sonderkennlinie programmiert. 
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Deltal (16 Juni 2011)

spsfreak12345 schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist das fehlende Moment in der Zeit zwischen FU AUS  und dem Greifen der mechanischen Bremse. Und dafür suche ich eine  Lösung. Ich brauche ein Haltemoment für diese kurze Zeit von ca 1 sek.



Wenn du deinen Umrichter mit Vektor und Drehzahregelung über den Motorgeber steuerst, wirst du mit der Bremsansteuerung schon dein Ziel erreichen. 
Habe letztens erst ein Hubwerk (etwa 3t, Motor 20kw, kleines Getriebe) in Betrieb genommen. Man muss etwas mit den Einstellung spielen, jedoch sieht man jetzt, wie der Motor nach der Fahrt stehen bleibt bis die Bremse einfällt. 

Ich weiss ja nicht wie oft du das Ding verfahren musst, aber der Motor kann schon schnell zu warm werden!

Außerdem solltest du dir gedanken machen, das die "mechanischen Verspannungen" ja nicht weg sind. Ist die Mechanik dafür gebaut?


----------



## atrius (16 Juni 2011)

Solche Anwendungen (Hubwerke) werden in der Praxis sehr oft gemacht. Wie bereits mehrmals vorher erwähnt, sollten die Funktionen des Umrichters dafür genutzt werden. Dies mit der Steuerung machen zu wollen, macht keinen Sinn.
Grundsätzlich hat der Asynchronmotor ja Schlupf, was bedeutet dass 0 Umdrehungen (Halten) nicht 0Hz bedeuten. Der Umrichter muss also vor dem Heben resp. Senken immer gegen die Last bereits eine minimale Frequenz ausgeben, bevor er die mech. Bremse freigibt. Wie gross der Strom resp. das Drehmoment dazu notwendig ist lässt sich bei der Inbetriebnahme mit den entsprechenden Parametern (Gruppe 2.2xx) einstellen. Allerdings muss Drehzahlregelung mit Geberrückführung auch eingestellt sein (Parameter 1.xx), dann sind eigentlich Sollwertvorgaben sowieso nicht mehr Hz sondern UPM. 
Positionieren und Halten mit Last sind so relativ genau machbar, die Bremse hat nur Sicherungsfunktion und wird im Normalbetrieb nur bei stehendem Antrieb geschaltet.


----------



## spsfreak12345 (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt im TCM10 den Parameter 167 auf "aktive Last" und das Regelverfahren (Parameter 100) auf "Mit Drehgeber" eingestellt.
Dadurch sind diverse Parameter automatisch optimiert worden.

Muss es jetzt Direkt an der Anlage ausprobieren.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juni 2011)

Ich habe genau so eine Anwendung, und mit mehrere feste Stopp-Positionen.
Problem ist das man keine Wierdeholbare fahren bekommt. Es gibt Friktion und "Sticktion", Federung von den Maschine wegen ein bisschen Schieflauf, Vibratione beim Stopp, Verschiedene Last, usw.
Dadurch ist es nicht genügend mit Feste Initiatoren um die genaue Stopp-Position zu schaffen.
Per Geber und eine langsame Positionieren am Ende des Fahren ist eine Möglicheit.
Aber wir habe einfach eine mechanische Stopp bei jeden Position installiert.
Dann fahren wir wieso:
Vollen Fahrt bis erste Ini.
Rampen runter bis "langsam".
Langsame Fahrt bis zweite Ini, Stopper fährt rein.
Vollen Fahrt (Kraft) zu pressen auf der Stopper für 1 Sek.
edit: Dadurch haben wir eine genauigheit von +/- 1mm.

"Normalen" Bremsen über Bremschopper muss man unbedingt haben.
DC-Bremsen hilft etwas mehr wenn man kräftig bremsen muss, aber wenn es Menschen auf die Bühne gibt, glaube ich das man nur relativ sanft bremsen kann.

edit n.2: Kann es sein das die Bühne nur auf die bestimmte Positionen stoppen darf, wegen Fall-Sicherheit ? Und es gibt ein Tür auf die Bühne, der nur geöffnet werden darf wenn der Bühne auf die richtige Postion steht ?
In den Fall, kombinier der Stopper mit eine mechanische Verriegelung von der Tür !
Nur wenn der Stopper ausgefahren ist kann der Tör geöffnet werden.
Wenn der Tür offen steht, kann der Stopper nicht zurückfahren.
Das kann eventuall viele von die Sicherheitsprobleme erledigen.


----------



## doctorVLT (20 September 2011)

1 Sekunde Bremsverzögerung ist ne EWIGKEIT....bedeutet je nach Last einige Meter!
Denke die Konstruktion ist ...naja

Am FC ist aber noch einiges zu optimieren.
Wenn du die Geber wirklich benutzt , dann kannst du in Gruppe 2-2* deine Bremsansteuerung optimieren. 220 Bremse öffnen bei XXX A, 221 Schliesen bei xxx UPM (meist Schlupfdrehzahl) und 223 Bremsverzögerungszeit (bei dir 1 Sekunde?)

Normal ist eher 100 bis 200 ms!

Empfehle mal das Handbuch / Programmierhandbuch runterzuladen. Zudem gibt es Beispiele.

Was man letztlich noch machen kann....auch mit dem DAM um dynamischer zu sein:

Richtige Motordaten laut Typenschild eingeben, dann AMA (Motoranpassung machen) und dann mal statt VVC den FLUX Modus ausprobieren.

Wenn du über Geber regelst kannst du natürlich den Regler optimieren...Glaube Gruppe 7**

Gruß und beim Testen immer ne Hand am NOTAUS !


----------



## spsfreak12345 (20 September 2011)

Hallo doctorVLT.



> Am FC ist aber noch einiges zu optimieren.
> Wenn du die Geber wirklich benutzt , dann kannst du in Gruppe 2-2* deine Bremsansteuerung optimieren. 220 Bremse öffnen bei XXX A, 221 Schliesen bei xxx UPM (meist Schlupfdrehzahl) und 223 Bremsverzögerungszeit (bei dir 1 Sekunde?)


 
So habe ich das auch gemacht.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch die DC-Bremse ab 15rmp mit 100% In für 3sek aktiviert. Die Haltekraft ist so groß, dass sich selbst 150t keinen mm mehr bewegen. Die Einfallzeit der mechanischen Bremse spielt jetzt keine Rolle mehr, sie muss nur irgendwann innerhalb dieser 3sek einfallen.
Das ganze funktioniert sehr gut und vom FU bin ich auch begeistert. Sehr einfache Handhabung und Menüführung.

Danke für all eure Beiträge, das Projekt ist jetzt abgeschlossen.

spsfreak12345


----------



## doctorVLT (20 September 2011)

*Bitte.....*

Hi, ist ja supi. 150 To. Ist ganz gut dass Zeit etwas verlängert da sonst je nach Taktzeit Bremsenverschleiss zu beachten.

Sonst ist das Gerät eben optimal.

Wenn du ein LCP102 (grafisch) hast dann perfekt.

Gerne weiterempfehlen


Gruß und bis zur nächsten Frage


----------

